# 85 maxima EGR vacuum system hosed



## JimmyCool (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok, I get a rough idle after I have accelerated. (when I first start the car it idles fine) I also have poor performance and bad gas mileage. So I checked the EGR valve and it's fine. I propped a stick on the accelerator so it was runnin at about 3500 rpm and got no vacuum from the hose directly connected to the EGR. I then checked the hose connected to the valve control selenoid and got a very very slight vacuum. I followed that hose to it's connection under the throttle casing and found that the hose was cut there and the hose on the other side was also cut, just from old age I assume. Well, I think I traced the mess to the top of the carbon canister which was also holding a very slight vacuum.. I think.. I may just be crazy. So, first thing I need to know is if I should be getting a vacuum from the carbon canister and if so, what is the next step as far as checking for clogs/leaks is concerned. Oh, and would those cuts in the middle of the system cause this, even though there is no vacuum from the carbon canister. Second, I've read that I can remove the EGR system as well as the carbon canister, but it seems I would just yield the results I am getting now. Any way to remove them without hurting my poor car?

I think that's all, I just need help. I am in no way an expert and I'm going nuts.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

as you might already know, any vaccum leak will kill your gas mileage/performance... the EGR is directly connected to your intake system

a VERY easy way to find vaccum leaks without having to prop a piece of wood in there is to buy a couple cans of carb cleaner or throttle body cleaner (same thing) and spray a little bit at each spot you think might be leaking. start the car and leave it at idle, then take the can and spray it where you think one of the leaks are and if the motor revs itself, there's a leak there.

there are people that have made kits for removing EGR valve, but they are purely for non street cars as an EGR valve must be apart of any us car. in all legality, removing the EGR system is illegal, but there are people that do it and i know for a fact that there are companies that make them for the VG30. you'll have better luck if you look within the 300ZX community.


----------



## JimmyCool (Oct 18, 2003)

yeah, thanks

But, I think I have a clog at this point, unless i'm wrong in thinking there should be a constant vacuum on that valve control. Maybe I should have phrased my question better. I've just never dealt with a vacuum system, so I'm not sure where I should be getting air flow and in what direction  So i've traced the hoses to the carbon canister but beyond that I'm not sure which hose to check next and what I'm checking for, because I think the clog is in the top of the canister.. IF there's even supposed to be constant air flow there.. I make no sense, I know.. but maybe someone can provide some input on my mess, Thanks!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Unfortunately there isn't enough traffic here within the Maxima sections to have anyone with enough knowledge to answer that question... try the 3rd Gen section on Maxima.org


----------

